# Introducing my new boy!! (Picture heavy)



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Ok so in person he is more purplish than blue. But in these pictures he is more bluish. But like I said before, if you look at him sometimes he's more blue than purple ... and other times more purple than blue. He's very tiny compared to Flair. 

Now to pick out a name!
In his cup:









In his salt bath:


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*breeze, foe, and skippy*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cobalt or Sapphire. He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I still say he was Purple at the store... Idk what happened lol.

I feel kinda bad its not as purple as it was there.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya. If he was purple we would have made you guys to ship him to Krys, LOL


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

LOL! Seriously ... he is definitely colored uniquely. Pictures do this coloring no justice. I cannot wait to see him change his color or get them brighter


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His color may change in a few days. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Synthisis and I were just talking about what he would look like under fluorescent lighting. I'd love to get him in an Eclipse System 3. I'm hooked on those tanks because of how quiet they are.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's beautiful! I LOVE his colors. I'm jealous. lol.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful! You can see where the purple will come back when he's over the move


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Well over the night his caudal fin is getting more pink in it. He isn't hiding as much and he is definitely eating well (you'd never knew he was new the way he was eating lol).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like he's doing great. Mine has been very active and she finally ate a few flakes. I thought she ate a pellet then found it floating so I removed it. Tomorrow is fast day and monday is daphnia day.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Well not sure if it is going to happen yet...but I might be able to get a 10 gallon with the heater, gravel, filter, decorations, etc for $20. I need to see the pictures of it first... but if I get it you can get there is going to be a 3rd little betta soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I hope you can get it. I wouldn't mind going back for a 7th.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay I hope you can get it. lol


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful betta! And I hope you get the tank. That sounds like a very good deal.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Actually got a Eclipse System 6 with the heater and digital thermometer for $25. My boyfriend is going to pick it up tomorrow. Can't wait to get it and clean it up lol.


----------

